# Thrift store Sigma



## Mike_E (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi, I picked up a Sigma 70-210mm f/3.5~4.5 Macro in a Nikon mount the other day for $10 and change with tax.  It's a manual lens but I like those anyway.  

Instead of showing you the lens I thought I'd show you something I saw through it the other day out walking in the woods.








Keep looking.  



BTW, does anyone know what this flower is?


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 1, 2010)

Mike 
Great job 'stealing' the lens and capturing the flower. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice find, Mike!


----------



## Moe (Jun 3, 2010)

Jealous!


----------



## malkav41 (Jun 3, 2010)

You majorly lucky dog!:thumbup:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jun 3, 2010)

WOW, 10 BUCKS? You Scored! LOL Nice Shot!


----------

